# Mince pies



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello 

anyone found anywhere selling mince pie mince meat?
or knows where I can find candid peel as have or can get the the other ingredients.

Thanks,


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Fino bakery in Maadi is selling them home made. 
I remember last year that Alfa had the stuff in a jar.


----------

